# How to clean udders



## SugarPlumLove (Dec 27, 2009)

First of all the the proper word is "vulva" nothing wrong with saying it lol 

When I clean my mares udder I use a bunch of cotton swab, warm water and mild non-detergent soap. When I clean the vulva(outer part only!) I use a sheath cleaning product instead. Any would brand work I think. Depends on your personal preference. To get the gunk out I just use my hands. I wouldn't suggest a hard brush since it can hurt! 

Goodluck!


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

I use Excalibar. Same stuff I use for my geldings.

It is the same oil/dirt/grease build up.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

To clean around my mare's teats I just pick the chunks off with my fingers and then use a damp cloth to wipe the rest off.

Works like a charm.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I do the exact same thing AB does. You don't have to get anything fancy to clean. Warm water and a damp cloth will do the job just fine.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

^^ Yep, same here...sometimes I use a bucket with a tad of mild soapy water and a cloth and just get in between the teats really good...my mare loves it LOL!!! :lol: Easy peasy...Times like this I'm glad I own a mare and not a gelding!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

HITS, my gelding loves it too. He is all for sheath cleaning. 

I have one mare that tries to kill me any time I touch her any where near there. The other mare thinks teat cleaning is a great thing.


----------



## musicalmarie1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks for the tips (and the anatomy lesson ;D )!!!


----------



## orangetictac (Nov 4, 2008)

I use dove dish liquid...the same thing I use for my gelding. My gelding loves it too... The last time I did it was the first time my husband held him for me during "the process". Poor man didn't realise when he agreed to hold my guy he'd end up making out with a horse. LOL. My gelding likes to rub on whoever is holding him when I clean him up.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Lol orange my mare grooms whatever is in front of her when I clean her!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## candandy49 (Jan 16, 2011)

I do the same as everyone else to clean my mare's udder. I use just a bit of K-Y Jelly to help loosen the build-up between her teats and use my fingers to remove the smegma. K-Y is water soluable so I follow-up with Ivory soap and rinse it very well. I do the same for around her vulva. She usually takes a nap while I'm working on her. :lol:


----------



## horsecrazy84 (Mar 20, 2011)

I just use the shower pouf and whatever shampoo I'm using to do the rest of the body and do the udders and vulva last. Then I rinse really good. I think it'd take way too long to do it with Q tips:shock:. Chanti loves her udders scratched/cleaned. She gets ticks up there a lot so it feels pretty good I guess.


----------

